# Can the Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD use the controls in steering wheel?



## joms (Mar 10, 2005)

*Can the Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD use the controls in the steering wheel?*

Can the Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD use the controls in the steering wheel? (toyota innova 2005) If so, what do i need to buy to make it work and where should i plug it? thanks.




















TOYOTA INNOVA 2005 - (From the Philippines)


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

You'll need a PAC SWI-PS.


----------



## jf2oo6 (Feb 17, 2010)

you should be able to use the wheel controls with the Pac Swi-Ps. i just ordered that same head unit with the pac. Im hoping that it all works ok. On pac-audio.com they say the module works with the new avh models so we will see.


----------



## joms (Mar 10, 2005)

I tried going to pac-audio.com but there's no Toyota Innova there. I'm from the Philippines by the way


----------



## tonym (Jun 21, 2009)

are them head units in stock? or back orderd?


----------



## jf2oo6 (Feb 17, 2010)

you can find them on ebay, crutchfield...etc. just do a google search under shopping if you want the lowest price. you can find them for 450 at onlinecarstereo.com i believe.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 15, 2010)

tonym said:


> are them head units in stock? or back orderd?


I checked around over the weekend all over the Chicago area. Nobody has them in stock. Even Crutchfield is sold out.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Ratdog said:


> I checked around over the weekend all over the Chicago area. Nobody has them in stock. Even Crutchfield is sold out.


Found it....Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD In-Dash Video - In-Dash Receivers at Onlinecarstereo.com


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 15, 2010)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Found it....Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD In-Dash Video - In-Dash Receivers at Onlinecarstereo.com


Wow, $489. I may have to jump on that deal. Thanks for the heads-up.
I have yet to see another unit with a GUI which is as nice.


----------



## sinister mob (Jan 11, 2010)

I just installed an AVH-P3200BT in my 2010 Ford Escape and used a PAC SWI to keep my steering wheel functions. Works perfect. The PAC-SWI plugged directly into my PAC harness and no additional splicing was needed. It is very similar to the 4200.


----------



## IrishPilot (Jan 31, 2010)

Ratdog said:


> Wow, $489. I may have to jump on that deal. Thanks for the heads-up.
> I have yet to see another unit with a GUI which is as nice.


Just keep in mind that you are purchasing a ~$500 piece of electronics. If anything goes wrong with it, is that a company that will support you? Here is an example of why you would want to buy from a reputable company...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/dumb-question-forum/77485-my-head-unit-bad.html

I purchased mine from Crutchfield a few days ago and apparently I was too far down the line to make this weeks shipment. I was very dissapointed to say the least, and they still cant tell me when mine will arrive (cmon Pioneer! WTF!).

That being said, I feel better buying something of this caliber from a reputable company that will back me if something happens. I have had NOTHING but positive experiences with Crutchfield this far (sorry to sound like a fanboy).

There is one other company that I would purchase from, but they are sill out of stock as well. First one that gets it will likely get my business...but I really hope its Crutchfield lol.

I dont know anything about OnlineCarStereo, but I would encourage you to research their ratings, return policy, warranty, authorized retailer-ship, etc.

Dunno. Im growing tired of waiting for mine though!


----------



## IrishPilot (Jan 31, 2010)

...on an interesting side note (sorry for the thread derail)...I emailed Pioneer asking when stores would be receiving stock (Crutchfield told me they dont even have an ETA), Pioneer replied:

"This model is scheduled for release in April."

I sent them another email asking for clarification as many stores have already had them in stock and people are already using the item, but they have not replied back.


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, I paid $397 + $9 shipping from Amazon. Don't see that deal anymore though.


----------



## Hillingdon (Mar 20, 2010)

Just puttering around looking at stuff on the new HU I just got (AVH-P4200DVD) and saw this thread and felt had to post! First post and hope it helps.

First off, ran into same issue finding the HU. Everyone out of stock etc. Went to the Pioneer site and found that Al & Ed's is an authorized online dealer and they had the HU in stock with free ship. Not only that, but they gave a much lower price than any other authorized dealer I was looking and beat the unauthorized I was looking at as well. Unit is brand new 2010 fully authorized Pioneer with full factory warranty. 

They price match and service with them was great! Ship was quick and help was amazing.

I talked to Dan via email and he was very helpful, worked a deal and I have the HU sitting here now for me to install today. Give them a go! See if you can talk to Dan and tell him that Virginia posted on the board about the service and great deals. 

No, I don't work for them or have any connection to them and yes this is my first post on the board, but when I saw $489 being called a great price I had to post. I use the same name under realm of excursion so you can see my posts while deciding to buy the HU and my purchase listed there too if you like. 

They are authorized so full warranty from Pioneer!!

Remember to tell Dan Virginia sent you, lol.

*To original poster*. Hubby is big into Toyota so can tell you that you have the standard Toyota wheel controls. The PAC unit listed above will do the trick of making your controls work for the HU. There is one available from Axxess out there too that looks simplier to hook up. Not tried that one, but looks to have standard hook up and is automatic sensor type that programs.

Not 100 percent on the info/mode button side of your wheel as unsure of your factory audio system, but install of an aftermarket HU may cause loss of your mpg, distance, ave mpg, eta etc. display above the HU. Those functions go from your steering wheel, through the factory HU and then up to the display. 

So, to clarify, you can get the adaptor (PAC/Axxess) to make the buttons for the HU (the left set of buttons on steering wheel) work. The replacement of the HU with an aftermarket one will most likely make the buttons for Info and Mode not work.

If your display above the HU is the same as ours then when you remove the factory HU you are left with the time and outside temp display screen and that is it. We have not got our Pioneer installed in this car yet, but a test of removing the factory HU and unplugging it confirmed that this is all that displays on the info panel.

Hope that helps!


----------



## IrishPilot (Jan 31, 2010)

Hillingdon said:


> Just puttering around looking at stuff on the new HU I just got (AVH-P4200DVD) and saw this thread and felt had to post! First post and hope it helps.
> 
> First off, ran into same issue finding the HU. Everyone out of stock etc. Went to the Pioneer site and found that Al & Ed's is an authorized online dealer and they had the HU in stock with free ship. Not only that, but they gave a much lower price than any other authorized dealer I was looking and beat the unauthorized I was looking at as well....


I ended up having the same experience with an authorized retailer. I tried several retailers with NO luck, several of them telling me they would have one in the next day or two and it would always end up a bust. Ive been waiting for weeks now trying to get this project done. FINALLY I found one, and same thing...authorized retailer that matched the best online price I had found. AWESOME! Made an appointment for today with my install guys to have this done as well as some other things such as the steering wheel controls, etc.

As my luck would have it, good ole UPS gave me a shipping "Exception" on some of the other stuff I had shipped on MONDAY (steering wheel controls adapter, iPOD cable, etc.) saying it would now be early next week for delivery instead of yesterday (friday) as initially expected. $#@$%! Thank you very much UPS! Been sitting on a new 4200dvd waiting for this stuff, simply jacked for todays install only to be dashed by UPS. Never fails lol...anything I dont _really_ need quickly from UPS/FEDEX always arrives on time or early. Anything that is important or that I schedule around..."EXCEPTION."

So now I wont have mine installed for several more days. Needless to say Im quite pissed.

Hillingdon be sure to post pics of your install!

(end rant)


----------



## Hillingdon (Mar 20, 2010)

Hate that when that happens. Bugs me bad enough when I see UPS has a scheduled delivery for me on say a Wednesday and on the progress page when I look it up I see that it has arrived in town Monday, but they sit on it at the depot to deliver it Wednesday. Had similar happen more than once. 

Best of luck on the install.

We are part way through. Ended up having to take care of a lot of little bits and bobs yesterday and didn't get all we wanted done on the car. 

Will see about posting a few pics when we've got it completed.


----------



## Hillingdon (Mar 20, 2010)

Not sure if original poster is still looking, but thought I'd post a follow up.

4200 is all installed and working great.

Used the Axxess module. Could not be simpler to hook up. Turn the key on and it auto detects the buttons and the Pioneer. When you get a solid led light on it the process is done and all the buttons work fine.

Also a note on the trip computer stuff mentioned before. On our Camry (has the same wheel that you picture) there was a plug to the factory HU that had three wires on it. These wires were the steering wheel controls. When installing the Axxess unit it says to ground one wire and hook the other two to wires on the ASWC Axxess unit. 

Hubby had been looking at the wiring schematics to get the trip computer to work again and said that it appeared that the wire the Axxess unit said to ground was also just supplying a ground signal to the right hand trip computer buttons. Once he'd tested everything to verify he went ahead and hooked the wire to ground. Not only does the ASWC Axxess unit automatically detect everything and make the wheel controls work for the new Pioneer HU, but by grounding that wire we have the trip display functions back on the display above the radio and the steering wheel controls work for it!

Hope that helps with your install.


----------

